# Word on the street is...



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Tom Willis in Mesick is all done with buying and selling trapping and furs??? anyone else heard that?


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

I had to double take on that wigg, thats my last name and my youngest brother is named Tom.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

I don't think he ran the pickup route last year. Jim


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

I was at his place this pass week looked to me he had a good supply to sell. I know he is having phone trouble. He is not picking up fur but he quite that last fur season.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## motorcop1 (Nov 4, 2006)

I talked to him a couple of days ago on the phone and he said he was going to trap full time this season with his now healthy legs. 

He also said he's going to have someone helping in the shop while he's trapping.

I didn't ask him about buying though. He said he'd be in the shop after 3 every day.


----------



## trapperray (Apr 30, 2010)

I tried calling him a day or so ago and got a new number,couldn't reach him,so if he's got a new PH># could someone pm it to me,I would greatly appreciate it. Dennis Melton is the new NAFA agent now for about two years,he lives on the lower east side of the state,or middle east side.Ray


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

trapperray said:


> I tried calling him a day or so ago and got a new number,couldn't reach him,so if he's got a new PH># could someone pm it to me,I would greatly appreciate it. Dennis Melton is the new NAFA agent now for about two years,he lives on the lower east side of the state,or middle east side.Ray


Dennis lives in Durand.


----------



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

It is kind of a weird deal, but Tom has a cell phone now and that is the new number you get when calling the old one. The odd thing is that he does not get reception at his house. Leave him a message and he will return your call when he gets down the road.


----------



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

I had a long conversation with Tom yesterday. While Tom has had some changes in his personal life, he is still in the trapping supply business. HE, gave up the NAFA route due to health reasons and actually recommended Dennis as his replacement. This was a multi-year transion process. Tom is getting his health problems under control and will do more actual trapping this year than in many previous years. Tom has been a really good advocate for trapping and trappers. He is the one that was responsible for NAFA making a percentage contribution to Michigan Trappers for trapper education. This has been in excess of a $1,000 every year and has often been over $2,000. Tom is also the one who hosted at his place for many years the fur handling demonstrations and fur market forecast of Mr. Schroeder. He did not host this year due to Mr. Schroeder leaving NAFA and joining Fur Harvesters. Going forward I would suggest everyone check out rumors before posting on the internet especially when your postings can have a real negative effective on someone's livelyhood.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Gary,

Thanks for running this rabbit to ground. 

I agree, Tom is a super fine person and a real asset to the trapping community.


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't think Wiggler was trying to pass a rumor, I think he was trying to get to the bottom of a rumor that he heard. He obviously came to the right place. He got the answer he was looking for and now he can pass on the truth, which will in turn have a positive effect on someone's livelihood.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

toepincher said:


> I don't think Wiggler was trying to pass a rumor, I think he was trying to get to the bottom of a rumor that he heard. He obviously came to the right place. He got the answer he was looking for and now he can pass on the truth, which will in turn have a positive effect on someone's livelihood.


wow thank you very much toe!!  and the local boys up here are the ones that told me this. they dont use the computers and know nothing about high-speed info at your finger tips. so i come to this place seeking information to pass along. i definitely did not want to harm anyones business or anything else.. Tom is a great guy. So hope this ends the story.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

David G Duncan said:


> Gary,
> 
> Thanks for running this rabbit to ground.
> 
> I agree, Tom is a super fine person and a real asset to the trapping community.


Well said on both counts!

So what's the story, Dave? You ready (or already trapping) up there in Trapper's Mecca? I loved your thread last year! I'm sure many of us would really appreciate it if you'd do it again!

John


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

John,

It is looking like I will be spending the winter here, but you never know. Alaska calls me.


----------

